# MTBker aus bremerhaven und umzu



## paul.lahner (5. Mai 2008)

hallöle,

hier ist jetzt mal was für die bremerhavener. 

postet hier wenn ihr fahren wollt,was bauen etc...

von mir mal ganz kurzfristig:

mittwoch fahren wir zum deister!!!ist noch nicht ganz klar ob mit auto,oder dem zug.
falls wir mit zug fahren,hätten wir noch drei plätze beim niedersachsen ticket frei.
abfahrt wäre halb zehn,zurück hauptbahnhof brhv auch halb zehn

gruss paul.lahner


----------



## paul.lahner (6. Mai 2008)

wir fahren morgen mit dem auto,also können leider doch keinen mehr mitnehmen.
wir machen aber ordentlich fotos,werden dann berichten wie es denn war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2008)

Jungs,
lasst unseren Wald stehen und fahrt dem Noltemeier nicht über den Fuss, sonst reißer wieder alle kicker ein


----------



## sirhenry (28. August 2008)

ich stamme aus dem norden bremerhavens und bin momentan in stade wohnhaft. bald geht es aber wieder zurück nach bhv. dann werde ich mal ein paar trails im bereich debstedt/drangstedt vorstellen!


----------



## paul.lahner (25. Januar 2009)

ok leute, freitag ne runde fahren im mistgebüsch

vormittag oder nachmittag wissen wir noch nich so genau!


----------



## Brexe (25. Januar 2009)

wie siehts aus,soll ich ma ne kamera mitbringen,paar action-bildchen machen?dann können die andern auch mal sehn,wass man so im flachland bauen kann.


----------



## paul.lahner (25. Januar 2009)

yo,die bring mal mit!!meine kamera hat leider sehr lange auslösezeiten,da ist s schlecht mit actionfotos....evtl liegt s ja auch am bediener....
morgen fahre ich mal kurz hin und dann ist der double fällig!!


----------



## Brexe (25. Januar 2009)

aber fahr den nich so schnell an,denk dran,der is doch recht kurz.hast ja gesehn wie weit ich da schon war obwohls nich schnell war.wie siehts den wieder mit dem laub aus...noch alles frei?
wegen der kamera muss ich ma schaun welche ich mitnehm,ne normale digicam oder ne spiegelreflex...muss man alles haben =)


----------



## paul.lahner (25. Januar 2009)

technisch biste ja echt gut ausgerüstet!!! deine helmkamera ist ja auch vom feinsten

laubtechnisch weiß ich auch nicht,war ja leider sehr windig die tage.bissel fegen ist wohl angesagt,aber so schlimm wie letztes mal wird s wohl net.kannst den laubfeger mitbringen,zu zweit geht s schneller.


----------



## Brexe (25. Januar 2009)

ja gut bring ihn dann erstmal mit,bin am überlegen,ob ich mein waagen nich doch woanders park.mein ja nur,falls doch ma was sein sollte und dann steh ich ne halbe stunde später da oben anner ecke und bau mein rad wieder auseinander.sieht glaub ich im ernstall nen bisschen doof aus.wo is den in der nähe noch was?hab mir schon überlegt,da anner schule(weiß grad nich wie die heißt)zu parken,dann kann ich auchnoch ma nen paar meter da hinfahren zum warm werden =)


----------



## paul.lahner (25. Januar 2009)

kannst auch bei mir parken,dann fahren zusammen zum mistgebüsch.
von mir aus fahren gemütlich keine 10 min.
schick dir ne pm wo ich wohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brexe (25. Januar 2009)

das hört sich auch gut an!


----------



## sirhenry (25. Januar 2009)

wo ist denn der trail? standort kannst sonst auch per pn schicken.


----------



## essential (26. Januar 2009)

Moin,

lohnen sich die Trails bei Euch ? Wir würden sonst mal mit ein paar Jungs aus Bremen bei Euch rumkommen. Es wäre nett, wenn einer der Locals sich mal bei mir melden könnte.

Mfg


----------



## Brexe (26. Januar 2009)

is noch im aufbau dort,war auch erst einmal da,dass hat alles der paul.lahner gebaut.nen trail is es nich wirklich,dass geht ziemlich alles von som klein hügel runter wo dann nen kleiner tabel,doubel,usw stehn.wollen aber alles nochmal son bisschen anpassen,so dass es alles mit der sprungweite besser passt.is nämlich alles bisschen kurz,aber in arbeit.is halt der erste versuch gewesen und da muss man erstmal gucken mit den abständen und so.
ob sich das lohnt aus bremen zu kommen??? 
sag ich nur eins zu: ?????
wir machen am freitag mal nen paar bilder und stellen die dan hier rein,so dass du dir deine eigene meinung machen kannst.is denk ich mal am besten,wenn man`s selber siehst.
falls noch was sein sollte,bitte den paul.lahner fragen...der hat da alles inner hand!!!


----------



## paul.lahner (26. Januar 2009)

ich glaub für die bremer lohnt sich s net....vielleicht irgendwann mal...aber da brauchts noch ne menge arbeit.ist auch kein trail,eher ein gelände mit einigen sprüngen und northshores.so zum üben halt.

@brexe:
freitag wäre bei mir vormittags besser
und viel glück bei deiner letzten prüfung!!


----------



## Desert Rat (26. Januar 2009)

Wir Bremer helfen auch gerne beim bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (26. Januar 2009)

ist aber nicht so ganz legal....


----------



## Desert Rat (26. Januar 2009)

Ah, alright... dass dann immer was komplizierter...


----------



## Brexe (26. Januar 2009)

jop dankeschön!wird schon schiefgehn morgen =) 
wann den freitag?wie gesagt mir is das egal donnerstag wollen wa wohl auch nich weg mit der dann "alten klasse" das is morgen und übermorgen hehe


----------



## Brexe (27. Januar 2009)

so das is jetzt mein erster versuch nen bild hochzuladen,ma schaun was drauß wird  =)  
PS: das bild (wenn`s klappentut) is von heute nachmittag


----------



## Brexe (27. Januar 2009)

so, da hat der paul.lahner nich ganz getroffen.is der gleiche sprung wie auf dem bild vorher


----------



## Brexe (27. Januar 2009)

so und das is der doubel allerdings auch nen bisschen spät abgedrückt


----------



## paul.lahner (27. Januar 2009)

sorry,die fotos,die ich gemacht habe sind ja nicht so gut getroffen....


----------



## Brexe (27. Januar 2009)

nächstes mal wirds besser,dann gibs neue batterien und nen paar mehr versuche


----------



## paul.lahner (27. Januar 2009)

der boden heut war ja echt genial...viel grip,schnell und hat einfach spaß gemacht!!hoffentlich spielt das wetter freitag auch mit....
denk nochmal ans zeven video


----------



## Brexe (27. Januar 2009)

bring mein laptop freitag mit,da können wir den ma gucken,sind auch hahnenklee videos drauf.kannst dir dann ja mal angucken,wass die helmkamera für aufnahmen macht.
ja boden war gut,mach mir nur nen bisschen sorgen falls wir noch bisschen was bauen wollen wie du gesagt hast.denke nämlich das der boden dafür zu hart is.möchte da dann nich schaufeln =)
is schade das es auch nich klappt,dass wir freitag zum deister fahrn können.weiß nämlich nich wies in nächster zeit aussieht mit arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (27. Januar 2009)

wart ihr in der letzten zeit mal im deister ? wir würden dort auch gerne mal hin, kennen aber keinen der sich dort auskennt...eventuell könnte man ja mal zusammen hin.

mfg aus bremen


----------



## Brexe (27. Januar 2009)

der paul.lahner war schon da,ich selber noch nich,fahr auch noch nichmal nen jahr =)
aber wir ham das denke ich mal schon vor in absehbarer zeit mal hinzufahren.werden dan wohl auch mitem zug fahren so wie ich`s verstanden hab(wenn nich bitte bescheidsagen!!! ),dann sollte es ja kein problem sein,dass ihr ab bremen mitkommt.


----------



## paul.lahner (28. Januar 2009)

also,ich will jetzt nicht sagen das ich mich wirklich gut auskenne,aber ich finde schon so einige trails wieder!!
wenn das wetter so bleibt und der schneematsch dort weg ist,könnte man ja mal nicht das kommende we,sondern das darauf anpeilen.


----------



## Brexe (28. Januar 2009)

das hört sich gut an,nur ma schan wie das wetter wird


----------



## essential (28. Januar 2009)

da wären wir wohl auch dabei....


----------



## Brexe (28. Januar 2009)

das hört sich gut an!
wieviele wärt ihr denn? wird bestimmt lustig und man kann mal die leute außer gegend bisschen kennenlernen


----------



## Desert Rat (28. Januar 2009)

Wieviedle wir sind variiert bei uns immer etwas - und hängt auch davon ab was und wo gefahren wird. Aber meistens sind's max. 5-6 Leude...

Wegen dem Deister: Also zwei-drei Trails kenn ich noch... wenn wir wieder im selben Dorf anfangen wie beim letzten Mal... Allerdings sollte echt ersstma der Schneematsch da weg!


----------



## Brexe (28. Januar 2009)

hmmmm... hab grad ma bisschen rumgeguckt was da mitem wetter los is.ab sonntag solls da wieder  "leicht schneien"


----------



## Desert Rat (28. Januar 2009)

Klingt nicht sehr brauchbar... zumal es zwischen den Bäumen eh immer nen paar Tage lang nur Matsch gibt ... und et bringt ja nix die kilometer zu fahren um dann da nur dirch Matsch zu rutschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brexe (28. Januar 2009)

paul.lahner und ich hatten ma im deister forum nachgefragt wies da aussieht mit den trails und so.
die wege solln noch nich gut sein,glatt und matsch soll da auch sein.
aber die trails hab ich zu hören bekommen sind...geil!!!
die sollen gut zu fahren sein.denk mal,dass wir uns das jetzt überlegen müssen was wa machen.dies wochenende is bei mir nich gut hatte gestern meine freisprechung und jetzt is feiern angesagt =)


----------



## Desert Rat (29. Januar 2009)

Well, ich war im Herbst mal mit drei anneren mal im Deister - wir hatten damals einen sehr netten CC Biker als Guide - der dann mit einem von uns auf CC-Tour ging und uns "Freerider" nach ner gewissen Zeit wieder einsammelte und den nächsten Trail zeigte!
Die Trails waren beide schon recht lang und in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen - alles in allem für jeden was dabei! Hatte richtig Spass gemacht (auch wenn man rauf schieben musste). 
Der zweite Trail (extrem wurzelig) endete bei einem kleineren Spot mit nen paar Doubles...
Wenn es im Deister einigermassen trocken sind sollte man da nen Tag Spass haben können!
Die Trails finde ich auch locker wieder... nur hinkommen müsste man irgendwie/irgendwann!

Edit: Um es also schonmal festzulegen: Dieses WE fällt wetterbedingt wohl eh flach!


----------



## Brexe (29. Januar 2009)

dann würd ich sagen warten wir ab,wies nächstes wochenende ausieht.
hin wollten wir mitem zug,is ja auch nich so die strecke...


----------



## Desert Rat (29. Januar 2009)

Fair enough! 

Hatte grade nochmal geguckt wo genau wir hinmüssen... mit Nahverkehr is man in 2:10 min. von Bremen in Wennigsen. Mitm Auto dauert es in etwa genau so lang!
Aber det kaspern wa allet ab wenn der Termin (wetterbedingt) steht!


----------



## Brexe (29. Januar 2009)

das denk ich auchmal und gut 2 stunden kannst auch nichts zu sagen.
dann müssen wir nur noch hoffen das es bald besser wird und alle zeit haben


----------



## Desert Rat (29. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden!! Ich denke mal dass es nur am Wetter liegt - wir Bremer sind alle heiss auf's Biken - werden nur leider (wie soviele auch) etwas vom Wetter ausgebremst! Niedersachsenticket - zwei starten ab Bremerhaven, drei kommen in HB dazu... allet Tacco!

Alternativvorschlag: Wenn's halbwegs trocken und net grossartig unter 0°C is - trotzdem hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brexe (29. Januar 2009)

@ paul.lahner    um halb 11 is morgen bisschen blöd,muss meine freundin da zur arbeit fahren.aber um 11 uhr wäre kein probem und die halbe stunde...wirds ja vielleicht noch bisschen wärmer *hehe*

joa niedersachsenticket auf jeden fall,denk mal das es nich billiger geht,für jeden sind das dann 5 euro oder nich?


----------



## Desert Rat (29. Januar 2009)

Bin mir grade net sicher wie das mit Biketransport aufm Niedersachsenticket aussieht, aber mehr als 10 pro Kopf hin und zurück werden et net werden, oder?


----------



## paul.lahner (29. Januar 2009)

das rad kostet pro nase 4,50Euro.
bei mir wäre der samstag besser,da sind für die bremerhavener die zugverbindungen auch schneller.


@brexe: 11 00uhr ist auch ok,wir fahren ab bremerhaven aber 3 stunden....und erst ma gucken ob du überhaupt frei hast.


----------



## paul.lahner (29. Januar 2009)

4,50 euro pro rad.
der samstag wäre besser,da sind die zugverbindungen für die bremerhavener schneller.

@brexe:wir fahren ab brhv aber 3 stunden und erstma gucken ob du frei bekommst.
11 00uhr ist auch ok.


----------



## Desert Rat (29. Januar 2009)

4,50 für's Rad klingt auch gut!

Und Samstag wäre mir deswegen lieber, weil ich ungern am Tag nach so ner Tour direkt arbeiten geh...


----------



## paul.lahner (29. Januar 2009)

letztes jahr waren es nur 3,50euro.hat die bahn mal wieder zugelangt.

als ich das letzte mal da war,kurz vor weihnachten,war es auch sehr kalt!!der boden war da aber so genial,da war die kälte vergessen...


----------



## Brexe (30. Januar 2009)

das bild is gut geworden find ich,du musst leider noch bisschen üben =)
ja samstag wäre cool,aber kann ich noch nich sagen,dass es bei mir 100% klappt


----------



## Brexe (30. Januar 2009)

so und das is der north shore,damit ihn auch mal die ander sehn


----------



## Desert Rat (30. Januar 2009)

Hehe... endlich ma ne Ladderbridge die den Namen "North Shore" verdient, stehtse doch anner Nordsee-Küste...


----------



## paul.lahner (31. Januar 2009)

hab mal für nächsten samstag geguckt:

abfahrt in bremerhaven: 06:28uhr ankunft 09:28uhr
                     oder      08:28uhr ankunft 11:28uhr

    zurück                   16:30uhr ankunft 19:31


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (31. Januar 2009)

Ah, cool... ich geb das ma an die anneren weiter... ma gucken was die sagen!


----------



## Brexe (1. Februar 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh,da leb ich ja noch nich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
na gut,werd das wohl irgentwie aufe reihe bekommen.ich muss halt nur noch ma gucken ob ich da zeit hab.


----------



## paul.lahner (2. Februar 2009)

bei dem wetter können wir uns das wohl knicken.....


----------



## Desert Rat (2. Februar 2009)

Jo, wenn das so bleibt dann macht das keinen Sinn - erstrecht nich mit Bahn... die ganze Rückfahrt in den verschwitzten Klamotten bei der Temperatur... unnötig! 
Warten wir mal ab wie sich das entwickelt!


----------



## Brexe (3. Februar 2009)

abwarten,dass wird schon noch besser.
vorallem,weil ich dies wochenende frei bekommen hab.


----------



## paul.lahner (3. Februar 2009)

wetteraussicht ist aber auch sch...  wird wärmer mit regen und schneeregen...
die hauptwege sollen total vereist sein.

@brexe: wenns nich klappt und du frei hast,wollen bissel was bauen?hab gute neue ideen,paar neue sprünge und einen 2- 2,5m northshore drop wäre wohl auch möglich....
meine neuen 4 kolben bremsanker sind heut gekommen,gleich wird erstmal geschraubt!


----------



## Brexe (3. Februar 2009)

ja können wir machen.
also doch nen drop...wie geil!!!!!!!!
hab zu 90% frei am samstag und sonntag nachmittag auf jeden fall auch.also steht da nichts im wege dies wochenende mit dem projekt höher,weiter,schneller zu starten! 
und jetzt schon ne probefahrt gemacht?ich bin mit mein neuen teilen noch nich wirklich dazu gekommen,kotzt mich voll an.


----------



## Hangloose1010 (4. Februar 2009)

moin alter, habe gerade dein link gesehen. must sagen wann du die schrauben brauchst, versuche am we mal zum mistgebüsch zu kommen.


----------



## paul.lahner (4. Februar 2009)

so,hab heut angefangen einen neuen sprung zu bauen,ist leider nicht fertig geworden.
mußte die arbeit einstellen,weil ich von einer tussi mit hund gestört wurde...
hab auch schon holzstämme zurechtgelegt...

@hangloose:wenn du zum mistgebüsch fährst,bring die schräubchen doch eben vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangloose1010 (4. Februar 2009)

ja habe ich gesehen als ich losgefahren bin,da ist die gerade ausgestiegen.
ist aber sonst ja alles echt super geworden, mal sehn vielleicht mache ich freitag frei dann dreh ich da mal ein paar runden.
bring die sachen dann bei dir vorbei.


----------



## Brexe (4. Februar 2009)

wo hast den denn jetzt hingesetzt? da oben wo ichs letzt probiert hab?


----------



## paul.lahner (5. Februar 2009)

wenn den hügel runter kommst,dann zwischen table und double.mal gucken,ob s was wird.........


----------



## Brexe (5. Februar 2009)

das wird schon,wann wolltest denn weiterbaun?morgen hab ich keine zeit ,freitag nachmittag so gegen halb vier würd das bei mir klappen


----------



## paul.lahner (5. Februar 2009)

freitag sieht schlecht aus,samstag oder sonntag vielleicht?


----------



## Brexe (5. Februar 2009)

ja klar geht am wochenende,sonntag allerdings erst so gegen zwei bis drei.aber samstag gehts,so gegen mittag wäre gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (8. Februar 2009)

@brexe: na hast muskelkater vom karre schieben?meld dich mal wenn zeit hast,zum fahren und zum stämme schleppen...beginne morgen mit northshore


----------



## gazza-loddi (8. Februar 2009)

moin junx sacht ma bescheid wenn mal wieder losgeht bei euch...is eher meine ecke...komme nahe cuxtown/stade


----------



## Brexe (8. Februar 2009)

nö muskelkater nich,sowas bekomm ich in mein jungen jahren noch nich so schnell.
also ich hät eigendlich fast die ganze woche jetzt nach feierabend zeit,weiß halt nur nie,wann feierabend is.aber kann dir ja sonst ma eben ne nachricht schicken.

@gazza-loddi    wo kommste den genau her?weiß nämlich nich,ob sich das unbedingt lohnt,wenn du ne etwas weitere anfahrt hast.


----------



## Brexe (10. Februar 2009)

@ paul.lahner   und warst heut baun?war ja nich so tolles wetter.
mein rücken is auch schon wieder fast in ordnung morgen nochmal nen ruhigen tag und er is wie neu...sach ja,in meinem alter is das noch kein so großes ding.


----------



## paul.lahner (11. Februar 2009)

nö,war auch noch nicht wieder da,bei dem wetter kein bock....


----------



## gazza-loddi (11. Februar 2009)

moin again...genau gesagt hemmoor ...aber hier is auch nix...*gggrrr*scheiss hobby


----------



## Brexe (12. Februar 2009)

naja hemmoor is ja auch ne ecke weg,war da damals öfter in der skatehalle.
würd aber fast sagen,dass wenn mal wieder gutes wetter is,du langeweile hast und wir noch bisschen was gebaut haben sich das vielleicht lohnen würde für dich mal herzukommen.
is die wingst nich bei dir inner nähe???is doch auch son kleines hügelchen,lohnt sich das da oder eher nich?


----------



## paul.lahner (12. Februar 2009)

gestern bei sonnenschein hab ich den 2.northshore in angriff genommen..brexe,was macht der rücken,ich brauche holz....


----------



## Deleted 117972 (13. Februar 2009)

Hey hallo 

Wohne auch in BHV (bei der Doppelschleuse)
Suche schon seit längerem nach ein paar MTB'lern.
Und damit meine ich nicht die Helden die mit einem Fully den Deich lang Cruisen *g*
Müsste mir ein bisschen Wissen um die Fahrtechnik aneignen (bin im großen und ganzen recht jungfreulich) und will natürlich auch ein paar kennen lernen, mit den man dann mal ne Runde starten kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Brexe (13. Februar 2009)

@paul.lahner   rücken is wieder is wieder top fit,können wir ma die nächsten paar tage angehn mitem holzschleppen.
@Infineon1985      das is cool noch jemand aus B-haven   fahr auch noch nich lange,etwas mehr als ein jahr jetzt und bin auch noch ziemlich am üben(fahrtechnisch).am dich is ja ziemlich langweilig...es sei den...neee da möcht ich nich graben.vielleicht hast dir das hier ja mal alles schon durchgelesen und gefunden,wo wir fahren.wenn nich oder wenn du genaueres wissen willst meld dich einfach mal bei paul.lahner oder mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brexe (14. Februar 2009)

hey leute!
hat wer lust morgen mal ne runde zu drehn?man könnte sich ja mal an der baggerkuhle in nesse treffen.da is auch nen parkplatz.
dann könnt man ma schaun,ob wer anders da vielleicht noch was findet,wass ich übersehn hab.wär cool wenn`s klappen würd,meldet euch einfach nochmal,wenn ihr zeit habt.
muss allerdings daswetter nen bisschen mitspielen denk ich mal.


----------



## paul.lahner (14. Februar 2009)

muss morgen zur arbeit,also ohne mich...


----------



## Brexe (14. Februar 2009)

schade,muss eh erst ma gucken,wies da aussieht.hat ich dir ja erzählt,dass es da jede woche anders is.naja,musst ma bescheid sagen,wenn du wieder bauen willst,bin dann auch da,wenns bei mir passt.


----------



## paul.lahner (23. Februar 2009)

moin leudde,freitag nachmittag wollte ich zum mistgebüsch.könnte gut unterstützung gebrauchen,es fehlen noch stämme für den northshore.vielleicht hat ja jemand zeit...


----------



## mis (23. Februar 2009)

Hi,

wo fahrt ihr denn? Ich komm auch aus Bremerhaven und wenn ich eins gut kann, dann Stämme zersägen


----------



## Wellenkraft (28. Februar 2009)

Hi, bin durch Zufall auf die Stecke gekommen... leider war es alles ziemlich aufgeweicht.

Aber Respekt - das sieht echt super aus und und ist größer als angenommen.


----------



## Brexe (28. Februar 2009)

ja waren gestern auch da aber nur zum bauen,fahren is momentan da wohl kaum möglich,haste ja gemerkt.aber wenns wieder trocken is,dann gehts wieder los!


----------



## paul.lahner (28. Februar 2009)

ma gucken,evtl wird ja diese woche der 2.northshore fertig....hab ja ein paar tage frei...


----------



## blackice (7. März 2009)

Moin Leute,

bin druch Zufall auf diesem Thread gestoßen und finde das interessant das es doch so viele Biker in BHV und Umzu gibt. Ich möchte auch mal wieder n bischn mehr fahren, aber in meinem Freundeskreis machts halt keiner. Wenns die Zeit mal zulässt, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren, denn die Strecken sehen recht interessant aus  Kenne auch noch ein paar Spots in Cuxhaven und Altenwalde...Vllt können wir ja mal in Kontakt treten und mal ne Runde fahren....

Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (8. März 2009)

über den double ist so ein depp mit einem roller rübergefahren.....


----------



## kiko (8. März 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> über den double ist so ein depp mit einem roller rübergefahren.....



liegen die plasteteile da noch rum oder reste von ihm?
gibt schon idioten.


----------



## Brexe (8. März 2009)

ne oder...??? 
das kann doch jetzt nich wahr sein!is den noch alles in ordnung oder was kaputt???


----------



## paul.lahner (8. März 2009)

über den table,nich double.aber der hat ne richtig fette spur reingefahren,ist ein bissel arbeit fällig....können dann ja gleich noch in der höhe erweitern.
ich war aber auch bedient,als ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## paul.lahner (13. März 2009)

heute war ja göttliches wetter,leider hatte ich keine zeit zum biken.war jemand im mistgebüsch?wollte evtl morgen noch n stündchen hin,allerdings ist der wetterbericht nicht so einladend für morgen....


----------



## Brexe (14. März 2009)

ne war leider nich da,hab momentan arbeitsmäßig zuviel umme ohrn,will aber ma wieder fahrn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (14. März 2009)

quatsch hier giebt es leute aus bremerhaven ? 
wie geil reine welt stadt 
vieleicht kennt mich noch einer von euch hab mall ein grossmann a235 in tarnfarbe 
und ein toy 4 mit system 17 und 66 gefahren 
zurzeit nur auf bmx unterwegs 
das sollrte sich aber bald ändern 


hockt jemand vieleicht öfter bei remmidemmibmx rum


----------



## paul.lahner (14. März 2009)

so,northshore ist heute fertig geworden und auch eingeweiht.bringt spaß,beim abspringen allerdings schön abdrücken.
bin jetzt erstmal ne woche weg und dann will ich endlich mal zum deister!!!

@corra:wir fahren ja kein bmx,daher hockt keiner bei remidemi ab.


----------



## corra (14. März 2009)

leute guckt doch mall über den tellerrand 

nur weil da bmx dransteht heisst das nicht das malte nix besorgen kann 

wo fahrt ihr ? gibt es den spott beim radhaus spaden noch ?


----------



## paul.lahner (14. März 2009)

nee,den gib s nicht mehr.der typ vom radladen war sauer-bei ihm fahren und im netz kaufen...


----------



## corra (18. März 2009)

ha ha ha der alte alki ich habe da vor 10 jahren mal praktikum gemacht 
als ich mir dan bei ihm ein big hit rahmen gekauft habe un die teile im netzt weil er nicht ruter gehen wollte mit den preisen hat er mir lebenslanges hausverbot erteilt 

ich weiss ja nicht wo ihr baut aber wenn ihr rest holz braucht meldet euch mal ich habe grad einen bau wo ne menge abfallen wird an latten und so


----------



## paul.lahner (22. März 2009)

war heut abend nochmal kurz hin und habe ein foto mitgebracht.fahrbar isser schon,verstrebungen fehlen noch und n paar zusätzliche nägel....

@corra: wo ist denn der bau?ganz in cuxhaven?holz können wir immer gebrauchen,aber dafür ganz nach cux eiern?
der typ vom radladen ist echt schlimm.war vor kurzer zeit mal im "laden" ist aber mehr ne runtergekommene hartz 4 bude!


----------



## corra (22. März 2009)

ne ne ne jungs wenn ihr was braucht bring ich das auch 
wollte nur mal anfragen weil wir das sonnst weg hauen 
und wenns noch jemand gebrauchen kann 

wir haben ja auch mal shore`s gebaut ich weis was da an holz draufgeht 
und wie ******** es ist welches zu bekommen 

also wenn pn an mich und wir klären alles weiterre


----------



## paul.lahner (12. April 2009)

war heut abend das schöne wetter ausnutzen und ne runde biken im mistgebüsch!
alles top zu fahren,doch als ich ne kleine pinkelpause einlegen mußte,fuhr ein blau weißes auto vor und ich habe dort besuch bekommen.nach dem zweiten mal hingucken immer noch die selben uniformen:die bullen...oh je,dachte ich...na ja fahren ist ja nicht verboten,aber wenn mal hinterfragt wird,wer da was gebaut hat...so ein shice.aber siehe da,mein nachbar arbeitet auch bei dem verein und der war auch dabei!!und wir pflegen,zum glück,ein gutes nachbarschaftsverhältnis...alles kein problem!!


----------



## Brexe (13. April 2009)

moin moin!!!
das hört sich gut an 
hab ab nächster woche auch endlich ma wieder zeit zum fahren!!!! ham jetzt viel über die feiertage fertig bekommen.also,sach ma bescheid wenn du ne runde drehst!!!


----------



## Brexe (7. Mai 2009)

neues aus bremerhaven

*******...der will nich!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (8. Mai 2009)

schöner hoppser!!


----------



## paul.lahner (8. Mai 2009)




----------



## Brexe (26. Mai 2009)

moin jungens!!!
wollt ma eben fragen wer alles lust und zeit hät freitag oder samstag ma ne runde zu drehn.keine lust jetzt sämtliche sms zu schreiben.
können ja ma abklären,wann es für alle am besten passen würde.


----------



## paul.lahner (28. Mai 2009)

samstag frühen nachmittag?


----------



## Hangloose1010 (29. Mai 2009)

ich kann leider erst ab 18.30. muß vorher arbeiten.
heute nachmittag wäre kein problem


----------



## paul.lahner (29. Mai 2009)

heute so um 17.00uhr könnte auch klappen


----------



## paul.lahner (30. Mai 2009)

wer hat wann nächste woche zeit???
wollen mal beim bohmsiel treffen und da ein bissel buddeln??
hügel sind ja genug da....


----------



## Brexe (31. Mai 2009)

mir egal,am besten aber nen bisschen später


----------



## paul.lahner (2. Juni 2009)

wettervorhersage für donnerstag und freitag eher bescheiden...

also morgen fahren??ich hätte zeit so bei 19:00uhr,lieber mistgebüsch oder mal bohmsiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (23. Juni 2009)

hallo
ich hab hier in bremerhaven ein riesiges naja das ist vllt. übertrieben...ich habe ein großes problem. ich kenne mich hier absolut nicht aus und würde aber gerne üben da ich noch blutiger anfänger in sachen dirten bin und mir der bürgerpark langsam auf den keks geht.
Könnt ihr mich mal mitnehmen?


----------



## paul.lahner (23. Juni 2009)

im bürgerpark ist was zum dirten??
wir haben da ein paar sprünge,aber ob das dirttauglich ist-keine ahnung.....


----------



## xCupidox (23. Juni 2009)

nein da ist auch nix zu dirten aber ich muss ja irgendwo auf irgendwas drauf springen üben und der bürgerpark ist das nahe liegenste......

und eine antwort auf meine frage war das ja auch nicht grade..
wo fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## Brexe (25. Juni 2009)

inner nähe von bremerhaven =)
ne,machen wir lieber per PM.


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

Das ist wirklich wichtig!!
mir wurde diesen abend mein Bike in bremerhaven geklaut und ich würde euch darum bitten ausschau danach zu halten , bzw wenn ihr es irgendwo seht mir bescheid zu sagen bzw. diesen kerl, wen auch immer, ordentlich einen in die fresse zu schlagen
Das dirtbike hat nen roten felt sector 24 mit magura HS 33 felgenbremse nen wethe people sattel einer rockshox federgabel vorne 26
hinten 24". die hinterradfelge ist weiß.
Danke


----------



## corra (9. Juli 2009)

werd mal ausschau halten 

an deiner stelle würde ich bei remmidemmi bmx auch 
mal bescheid sagen das er sich mal umhört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe meinen rahmen wieder, da ist zwar nur noch die kurbel dran und die haben ihn schwarz angeprüht, aber immerhin.... den rest finde ich auch noch XD
*freu*


----------



## Bikernoobie (14. Februar 2010)

Moin kommt Ihr alle aus Bremerhaven und umgebeung?? Wie sieht 2010 bei euch aus... mein Kumpel und meine wenigkeit wollen nich immer nur allein rumgurken...


----------



## Deleted 117972 (14. Februar 2010)

So, neuer Versuch....
Ich bin der Kumpel vom Vorredner.
Hatte ja schon mal geschrieben aber irgendwie hatte ich das vergessen :-(

Wir beiden sind grad dabei unsere Bike neu aufzubauen und würden uns freuen wenn wir dieses Jahr irgendwie was machen könnten mit euch ;-)

Grüße Timur


----------



## Hangloose1010 (14. Februar 2010)

moin auch, ja es gibt welche aus bhv 
wir sind zu dritt wenn wir alle immer zeit haben. und sind mind. ein mal im monat im harz. gruß andre


----------



## Bikernoobie (14. Februar 2010)

Also bist auch aus Bhv.... wie meinst zu dritt??... Sprichst evon allen hier nun oder seid Ihr ne eigene Gruppe??

mfg


----------



## Hangloose1010 (14. Februar 2010)

ja aus geestem. und zu dritt meine ich meine beiden kumpels und ich.
wenn es beruflich passt fahren wir oft. wir haben alle downhill kisten und fahren dann auch öfters in bikeparks in harz.
was fahrt ihr beide denn?


----------



## Bikernoobie (14. Februar 2010)

Wi rbeide Wohnen auch in Gestemünde.... Letztesjahr Hardtail dieses Jahr fullys.... Bauen gerade auf denke noch 2 Wochen und dann is alles fertig.

Sind noch anfänger was sowas angeht also Gelände.... aber jeder hat mal angefangen


----------



## Hangloose1010 (14. Februar 2010)

das hört sich doch super an, dann muß nur noch das wetter besser werden und dann kann es ja wieder los gehen. bin auch noch am bastel, hab mir ne neue boxxer zugelegt.


----------



## Bikernoobie (14. Februar 2010)

Hab dir ne pm geschrieben


----------



## Deleted 117972 (14. Februar 2010)

Freu mich jetzt schon riesig. Aber auch wenn das Wetter noch nicht so dolle ist werde ich mein neues Bike fahren *g*
Schaltung einstellen und solche Geschichten....

Wo sind eigentlich die Bilder des Trails entstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikernoobie (14. Februar 2010)

Das würde mich auch mal interissieren wo das is .....

Un dklar in einer - 2 Wochen un dwenn noch Schnee liegt egal


----------



## Xtrashocker (25. Februar 2010)

Ich melde mich mal als Debstedter 

Die Bilder vom Mistgebüsch sind ja ganz interessant, zumindest für nordische Verhältnisse 
Ist der Spot geheim oder gibt es die Möglichkeit (sobald das Wetter wieder besser wird) sich den das "Mistgebüsch" mal näher anzusehen?

Vom Material bin ich aber noch eher schmal ausgerüstet. Lediglich nen 2004er Red Bull Stiffee 3 (Hardtail richtung Downhill getrimmt) habe ich

Fahrtechnisch habe ich mein Bike unter Kontrolle, aber mit wirklich schwerem Gelände habe ich keine Erfahrung


----------



## paul.lahner (27. Februar 2010)

moin nach debstedt.

nee,so geheim ist das nicht,nur nicht so ganz legal entstanden...
leider ist nicht mehr alles da,aber bissel rumhoppsen geht schon.
ist bei schiffdorf


----------



## blackice (12. März 2010)

moin moin,

so da alle ärztlichen Untersuchungen und alles im Lot ist wäre ich auch mal wieder mit von der Partie 
wie sieht das denn mal mit fahren aus??deister oder schulenberg, etc...

@paul.lahner: wollen wir mal wieder was am mistgebüsch machen bzw. fahren??war letzt auch in cux und altenwalde.war aber nicht so dolle.


gruß nils


----------



## paul.lahner (12. März 2010)

moin blackice,wollte die anfahrt für den neuen drop endlich mal fertig bekommen,wann hättest denn mal zeit?
wie sieht s mit sonntag früh morgen aus,da sind nicht so viel leute unterwegs...


----------



## blackice (14. März 2010)

moin,

heute ist das ehr schlecht, bin in bremen, wetter ist ja auch nicht  so dolle, zumindest hier. 
können ja mal n termin abends inner woche versuchen, da siehts bi mir ganz gut aus.
haste eigentlich mal was von brexe gehört??

gruß


----------



## Brexe (14. März 2010)

ja er is noch am leben.letzte zeit viel streß arbeitsmäßig gehabt.aber hab jetzt urlaub,zeit und lust zu fahren!


----------



## blackice (14. März 2010)

moin moin.

das ist ja fein!!ich hab nämlich deine schützer noch  hab mir jetzt eigene geholt farblich passend zum fully 
dann können wir ja mal fahrtechnisch was starten...mir jucks auch in den beinen.

gruß nils


----------



## paul.lahner (15. März 2010)

ok leute,dann mittwoch 17.00 uhr treffen mistgebüsch.wer hat.bitte schaufel mitbringen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brexe (21. März 2010)

so,einer muss ja wieder anfangen!
wann passt euch das denn ma wieder?


----------



## paul.lahner (21. März 2010)

ich hätte dienstag und mittwoch zeit.
der wetterbericht für mittwoch ist top,also ich wäre für MITTWOCH!!


----------



## Deleted 117972 (21. März 2010)

Hi Leute.

Klingt ja ganz interessant 
Leider hab ich im moment vorne nur eine 160er Scheibe drauf weil ich da ein Problem hatte.

Mal schaun was daraus wird.

Grüße Timur


----------



## blackice (22. März 2010)

Moin allerseits, 

sollte ich nicht bis in die puppen arbeiten muss, bin ich dabei und bring auch auch mal den 
video cam mit.

gruß nils


----------



## paul.lahner (23. März 2010)

also denn:

morgen 17.00 uhr mistgebüsch


----------



## Brexe (23. März 2010)

BOAH,hast morgens nichts zu tun =)
jop,is ne gute zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikernoobie (23. März 2010)

Joa... ich weiss dann auch bescheid......... denke das wird aber nix muss nacher Arbeit noch arbeiten... ma schaun


----------



## Deleted 117972 (29. März 2010)

Sagt mal...., hat einer von euch noch einen für mich leistbaren Dämpfer rum liegen?

Mir ist meiner Kaputt gegangen (weiß Gott warum) und ich möchte nicht die letzte Woche Ferien ohne Bike da stehen :-(

Er sollte 190mm EBL haben und meine RockShox Buchsen sollten nach Möglichkeit auch noch passen (12mm Außendurchmesser)

Danke und Grüße


----------



## paul.lahner (29. März 2010)

ich hab nen manitou,aber der hat 216 er einbaulänge.
ebay oder hier im bikemarkt nix dabei?


----------



## Deleted 117972 (29. März 2010)

ne leider nicht :-(
Die 190mm länge sind scheinbar relativ selte.
165 oder 222mm währe alles zu haben.
und 150 euro wollt ich nun auch nicht für einen gebrauchten dämpfer ausgeben.

hab mir nun einen bei ebay gekauft für kleines Geld.
Könnte evtl. bis zum Wochenende da sein.


----------



## blackice (26. Mai 2010)

Hello 

ist ja ein wenig ruhig bei uns im Moment, deshalb hab ich mal n Vorschlag:

Da das Wetter nächste Woche ja ganz passabel sein soll und ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe mir Urlaub zu nehmen, wie siehts bei euch mit Biken aus?? Ich würde gerne mal in Deister bzw. in nen anderen Bikepark, Hahnenklee und/oder Schulenberg.

Vllt kann man sich ja mal auf einen Tag einigen.

Problem ist halt nur, in mein neues Auto wird man kein Bike Bekommen 
Könnt euch ja mal melden.

Gruß Nils


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren Mittwochs um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sehr "Wichtig"
Morgen Abend ist für jeden MTB Fahrer eine Pflichtveranstatung im Kreishaus Osnabrück am Schölerberg um 18 Uhr 30, ganz hinten links im Kreishaus.
Je mehr Anwesende, um so mehr die Aussicht auf Erfolg unserer Anliegen.
Das Kreishaus muß überfüllt sein, damit die Behörde den Bedarf erkennt.

Wir alle hoffen auf Jeden!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Apfelsator (31. Mai 2010)

Gibt es in Bremerhaven eigentlich Dirt jumps? Ich hab gehört die wollen welchen in Leherheide auf dem Robinson Spielplatz bauen! 

mfg


----------



## blackice (3. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube richitge Dirtjumps gibts hier nicht...Irgenwas von Rampen hab ich  mal vom Leher Markt gehört, hab aber kein Plan wo genau.


----------



## blackice (3. Juni 2010)

Hello 

Trotz des schlechten Wetters war ich diesen Mittwoch in Hahnenklee.
Sicht war gefühlt 0 m, dafür aber mit viel Nebel und Sprühregen. 
Nach ca. 2 Radumdrehungen war ich nicht mehr sauber, sondern hatte ein schönes Muster, was sich nach etlichen Abfahrten flächendecken über mich verteilt hat 
War also ne schöne Schlammschlacht, hat aber n mords Spaß gemacht, vor allem weil ich der einzige Bekloppte war und somit keine Wartezeit am Lift hatte 

Aber die Strecken gehen ja mal garnicht mehr, sowas von ausgewaschen. Alles besteht nur noch aus Wurzeln und Wurzeln. 

Wann fahren wir denn mal wieder in Bhv??

Gruß Nils


----------



## Brexe (5. Juni 2010)

mahlzeit!jap,dass wetter war geil,lag aber dran das ich ja inner nähe war und biwak hatte die ganze woche bei dem wetter...also keine klagen  
aber bhv hät ich auch ma wieder lust drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (9. Juni 2010)

moin nils,hast dein radl schon wieder sauber?
hahnenklee ist eigentlich nicht schlecht,mußt aber hin wenn die strecke trocken ist.
kannst mal wieder in der woche einen tag frei bekommen?
bremerhaven:ich hätte samstag mittag oder sonntag morgen zeit....


----------



## blackice (9. Juni 2010)

moin,
das rad ist wieder sauber,der regen hat den vorteil gebracht, dass das bike nach der gondelfahrt wieder sauber war 
ich war mal mit daniel da, da wars wetter ganz gut, aber ich glaube im moment wenns trocken ist, ist das auch nicht mehr schön, die strecken sind teilweise so dermaßen ausgewaschen.. 
prinzipiell ist son tag frei kein problem, nächste woche hab ich bereitschaft in emden, da bin ich die woche weg...ab dem 28.06 hab ich drei wochen urlaub, vllt kann man da ja mal was starten.

gruß nils


----------



## Brexe (13. Juni 2010)

hey leute!
bin nächstes wochenende ma endlich wieder zu haus.hat wer zeit und lust ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## paul.lahner (13. Juni 2010)

ich hab schon bock.

ma gucken was das wetter zu bieten hat.

nils noch in emden?


----------



## Brexe (18. Juni 2010)

kein plan,war die letzten paar wochen nur von üblager zu üblager.bin jetzt aber erstmal bis sonntag mittag wieder zu haus


----------



## SXDominikII (23. Januar 2011)

delete


----------



## _HerrVorragend_ (23. Januar 2011)

jo ich bin dabei wenn ich kann. wenns geht bring ich auch tatkräftige unterstützung mit 
am 28. Jam ??


----------

